# 2011 Competition January project ( Pictures)



## Blister (1 Jan 2011)

Hi entrants,

The January Challenge is for a standard bowl 

One item per entrant 

Standard bowl. No texturing / piercing / coloring / carving / burning 

Any wood type, any size 

Emphasis on design, tool control and finish.

Completed entry's to be uploaded the last week of January 25th - 31st 

NO Critique on any work until February Please, After the Judging and results.

Please state item size, width and height and wood type if known and a little about how you made it and what finish you used 

Please post 3 images of your work 

1 from above
1 side profile 
1 of the bottom / underneath 

Image size, most digital cameras have a menu / image quality setting, please use image size 640 x 480 0.3 mp 

Regarding posting images, if you have a problem please ask for assistance.

Any questions please ask 

The Judge for January will be Barry (cookie777 ) 

The Judges decision is final


So let the fun begin

And keep safe, eye protection and a dust mask

PS

Can you PM me when you have your project ready so I can mark you off the list below :mrgreen:


----------



## Blister (1 Jan 2011)

Entrants list for January 2011

babylon355 ( Ready )
Blister (Ready )
Bodrighy ( Ready )
chill ( Ready )
Chrisp ( Ready ) 
clk230 ( Ready )
Daven (Ready ) 
DougieH ( Ready )
Elaine ( Ready )
gus3049 ( Ready )
Haldane ( Ready )
Hudson Carpentry ( Ready ) 
johnny.t. ( Ready )
loz ( Ready ) 
Melinda_dd ( Ready )
myturn ( Ready ) 
Oakbear ( Ready )
OldWood (Ready )
Paul.J ( Ready )
RATWOOD ( Ready )
Silverbirch ( Ready )
skeetoids ( Ready )
The Shark ( Ready ) 
TheTiddles ( Ready )
whacky ( Ready ) 
Wood spoiler ( Ready ) 
como ( Ready )
callumlovatt ( Ready ) 
liamscanlan ( Ready ) 
duncanh ( Ready )
cambournepete ( Ready ) 
miles_hot ( Ready )
dennisk ( Ready )
not_simple_si ( Ready ) 
RO ( Ready ) 
monkeybiter (Ready )
steve66 ( Ready ) 
Jonzjob ( Ready ) 
Pvt_Ryan ( Ready )
SVB ( Ready )
Dust Busker ( Ready )





maltrout512
matmac
philb88


----------



## CHJ (1 Jan 2011)

NO DISCUSSION ABOUT POSTING ERRORS OR TIMING IN THIS THREAD PLEASE.


Keep Comments down to Requirements Required for Judging Purposes, any other comments are likely to get deleted and none image postings definitely will be.

THREE POSTS DELETED SO FAR 24/01 11:20 hrs.


----------



## whacky (24 Jan 2011)

Ok here goes

First bowl ever finished and it's the third I have ever attempted - I purchased a bowl gouge specially!

Wood was rescused from my parents wood pile and I have no idea what wood it is. It is:

5 1/2cm tall
9cm across

I wanted it to show the contrast of it being chunky looking but being really tiny, kept with the rustic chunky look with the finish and just used Danish Oil to bring out the natural detail without the shine.

















Thanks for looking


----------



## miles_hot (24 Jan 2011)

Many moons ago a nice chap on here (Alex S) gave me some mystery wood. It was thought to be Tulip or Olive wood however Moose thought this might be wrong - the whole plank had a strong stripping across it - if any one has any ideas what it is Alex and I would be most interested in your thoughts (on a separate thread which I will be posting soon with the other 2 bowls which are also from mystery woods!)

I apologise for the quality of the pics - I took them just before I parcelled the bowls up and sent them off to Alex and I was convinced I would be entering a Natural Edge bowl and so took them just in case I ran out of time to do the Comp.

The bowl is around 9-10" in diameter and I decided to turn a wide rim to show off the stripping, there is a little bead to delineate the bowl from the rim. The wood is quite heavy so it has a nice heft in the hand. The finish is buffing followed by carnuba wax (Buffed).

Thanks Blister for organising this!











Miles


----------



## liamscanlan (24 Jan 2011)

Here's mine...

Cedar of Lebanon
180mm diameter
35mm tall
Finish: tiny bit of sanding sealer outside - 
straight off the tools (i.e. none) inside (don't want to mask the smell for now!)

Edit: I did sand to finish - I'm not that good! (Sorry for any confusion caused!)  




IMG_1757 by liam_iam, on Flickr




IMG_1759 by liam_iam, on Flickr




IMG_1755 by liam_iam, on Flickr


----------



## gus3049 (24 Jan 2011)

This little bowl is oak of course. Rescued, as usual, from the woodpile.

Its 122mm in diameter and 50mm high.

There is no finish on the wood, its just polished with its own shavings.

I wanted it to be a simple as possible (to obey all the rules) and just concentrate on the shape and finish.

I particularly like really chunky bowls but this is a compromise between the thick walled ones and the thin walled ones I also quite like because of the challenge they represent.

I've sort of come down to two favourite tools for doing almost everything! I have a half inch chisel ground to a metal cutting profile and a Hunter hollowing tool which is brilliant - across the grain seems to make no difference at all, even in rock hard oak. Apart from the roughing gouge and a scraper for finishing off, I seldom use anything else now for bowls. I still haven't really got to grips with the bowl gouge.

I suspect some of the future projects will demand I try a few others though.


----------



## callumlovatt (24 Jan 2011)

This is my entry for january, 
it measures about 10.5 cm in diameter and about 6.5 cm tall, not sure what the wood is though.
It has been finished in cellulose sanding sealer and then sprayed with acrylic gloss lacer.













Mod Edit: Links corrected.


----------



## Haldane (24 Jan 2011)

Hi

Bowl made from Sycamore
Approx 23cm (9") Dia, 7.5cm (3") tall, wall thickness 3mm (1/8")
Finished with sanding sealer and woodwax
















Dave


----------



## TheTiddles (24 Jan 2011)

Here's mine,

Made from a piece of Paul M's spalted beech finished with beeswax over shellac sanding sealer.

It's 5.5" in diameter and 32 tall.

Aidan


----------



## skeetoids (24 Jan 2011)

Hi,

Here is my January entry:

Elm Double Rimmed Bowl, 60mmx150mm, emphasis is on design, sanding sealer applied then Chestnut Woodwax 22.

Top view:





Side view:





Bottom view:





Cheers,

Lee.


----------



## SVB (24 Jan 2011)

Provided I can un-withdraw, here is my bowl.

It is turnded in Burbinga and is a cute 5" dia x 2.5" tall.

Sanded to 1200 grit and finished with MC Wax.


----------



## Chrisp (24 Jan 2011)

Hi Guys, My bowl for January, again rescued from a wood burning pile, at first I thought it was Laburnum from the end of the log untill I started to cut it to size and now belive it to be Mulberry, 8.5cms H x 15.5 cms W, finished with sanding sealer cut back woth 400 grit paper and a wax finish on top.


----------



## Pvt_Ryan (24 Jan 2011)

Sorry for mucking you about Blister, but a few people have said I should stick it in anyway so here it is:

Wood: Iroko (to the best of my knowledge)
Finish: Wax
No shot of the base as I didn't take one before I ruined it and wasn't going to enter.


----------



## not_simple_si (24 Jan 2011)

Hi,

Here's my bowl. It's made from Yew and was turned when it was still a little on the green side. It was a lot of fun to turn as there were some cracks in the wood, but as I was turning a few more appeared... it's amazing what a little super glue can do to help save the situation.

The bowl was treated initially with sanding sealer, then 5 coats of Danish Oil and a final finish of wax (applied with wire wool and then buffed). It measures 185mm in diameter, and 100mm in height.

It was a lot of fun, being one of my first successful bowls. 

Must say a big thanks to John, who gave me a lot of advice on this.

T


----------



## monkeybiter (24 Jan 2011)

Done. Embarassed but done.

Eucalyptus, 130mm wide, 75mm tall.

Finished with sanding sealer on the outside then friction polish all over.

Rushed due to my own late entry but highly satisfying and great fun. 

Thanks Blister.


----------



## Wood spoiler (24 Jan 2011)

My bowl is spalted beech. Not overly spalted so remained firm throughout.

One split to overcome which was fed thin CA to stabilise

Dimensions: width 260, height 80 thickness 3

Turned on a spigot with foot turned whilst doing outside shape. reverse chucked to remove spigot.

Finishing oil then buffed and finished with Carnuba wax

Profile






Top







Bottom


----------



## RATWOOD (25 Jan 2011)

My bowl is my oak it is 55mm X 35 thickness about 1mm
sanding sealer and wax


----------



## Hudson Carpentry (25 Jan 2011)

Made out of 2 pieces of American White Oak. Laminated the two pieces to get the height and crossed the grain as i thought it might make a nice contrast inside the bowl.

It measures 143mm wide by 76mm in height. Wall thickness is 13mm.

Turned between centres.

My first ever bowl, something I wanted to do for a while so thank you for this competition.

As my first bowl I wanted it to look its best, i believed that would be with a coloured bead so I left this piece unfinished for this competition. Very glad I coloured the bead.


----------



## DougieH (25 Jan 2011)

Apologies for my entry. But its my first time using oak and my biggest bowl up to now. 

As said wood is oak, made with a skew chisel and a shallow fluted gouge (all I had at the time). Approx 6.5in diameter by 2in high, rim thickness about 1/4in. Finished with 2 coats of Rustin Button Polish to seal the wood, then polished with 2 coats of Wood Silk wax polish.


----------



## chill (25 Jan 2011)

Hi, here is mine

Ash
finished with carnauba and MC wax
230mm x 45mm (9" x 1.75")


----------



## Elaine (25 Jan 2011)

Bought the yew blank at the Harrogate Woodworking Show in November. Really wet when i started to to turn it, so turned part way and then put it into a plastic bag which luckily worked. Finished with friction polish then liberon wax.
Dimensions 205mm x 45mm x 6mm


----------



## Paul.J (25 Jan 2011)

This is my bowl,made from Elm and the shape is based on one of my earlier bowls (take a look in the critiques page) when i first started turning,but this one is bigger and have took on board some of the comments that were made at the time.  
Wall thickness is about 1/4".The foot is concave.
It is 12" dia 6" tall.Finished with Food safe oil,as it will be used as a fruit bowl..


----------



## Daven (25 Jan 2011)

Here is my simple offering ;-) 

Bit of apple from 9fingers(Bob) cut down last year, still very wet so on advise from here, dried it a bit in microwave, turned a bit and repeat until it got to about 12%.

Finished with BLO and wax. Size is 165mm top of rim x 45mm high


----------



## Silverbirch (25 Jan 2011)

Here is my bowl for the January competition.
It`s Zebrano, finished with cellulose sealer and Renaissance Wax.
Size is 150mm diameter by 75mm tall approximately.

Ian


----------



## Blister (25 Jan 2011)

My Offering 
.
13 Inches across and 4 inches high ( not sure what that is in mm's or cm's )
.
The wood is bubinga
.

Sanded from 120 to 600 
.
One coat of sanding sealer , de nibbed with webrax , brush off the dust 
.
One treatment with Woodwax 22 to a high gloss finish
.




The top




The bottom




and the side profile :mrgreen:


----------



## duncanh (25 Jan 2011)

Sycamore (cored from a larger bowl when wet and left to dry for about 3 years)
26.5cm diameter x 8cm height
Sanded to 400, burnished with shavings, finished with Chestnut Micro Crystalline wax buffed














Duncan


----------



## Dust Busker (25 Jan 2011)

Hi all

Hereis my January bowl. I think it's idigbo, 230mm across, 60mm high, made with 3/8" and 1/2" Henry Taylor superflutes, finished with 240 grit and a bit of thinned cellulose sanding sealer.


----------



## The Shark (25 Jan 2011)

Hi guys,
Here is my January entry.

It's a bowl I started at Woodturning club, under instruction, and I brought home a bowl with the outside done, but with chucking tenon still intact and internals still to do.
I finished it at home, and took it back in to club this morning to be told it is Idigbo.

It is 1.5" high, 6" across the top, and 2" across the base.

Finished in sanding sealer and m/c wax.













Malc


----------



## myturn (25 Jan 2011)

As far as I remember this is birch.

11 inches in diameter and 2.5 inches high.

Faceplate mounted to do the outside and a recess in the bottom (still there :mrgreen: ) then reversed and hollowed all done with a 5/8 bowl gouge then sheer scraped to tidy up my rubbish gouge work. A few coats of sanding sealer then Chestnut Woodwax 22.


----------



## johnny.t. (25 Jan 2011)

Heres my January effort  

Its made from marbled beech. Its 10" across and 2" high. The finish is cellulose sanding sealer and wax.
Its wide rimmed with an undercut to give the illusion of depth to the inner,the rim therefore would if cut in half have a wedge shape to it, giving the chunky look while retaining the maximum holding capacity.














JT


----------



## loz (25 Jan 2011)

Here we go,

Spalted beach 6" x 4" Finish, just sanded and sanding sealer.
















Cheers
Loz


----------



## Melinda_dd (25 Jan 2011)

Hi everyone, this is my entry for January. I'm quite pleased with it as it is only my 2nd every bowl.

It's made from a Spalted Hornbeam blank I bought from the European Woodworking Show at cressing temple last year.
I did buy a bigger spalted beech blank but think it was a little too big for my tiny lathe (I ended up chasing the lathe round the workshop when it was running!!)

It is 95mm in diameter, and 50mm in height. Made mainly using a spindle gouge as I didn't get to buy a bowl gauge.
I'm very inexperienced in the finishing ways, so it was sanded to 600grit, and then finished with 2 coats of lathe finishing oil, and 2 coats of briwax (I had some drag on it when buffing so when comments aloud I'd like some advice)
I don't really like the spigot left on but again, inexperience stopped me removing or reducing it.

Many thanks to blister, all the judges, and everyone that has made this challenge happen. It's really given me something to think about... just about every minute of the day!!!


----------



## Bodrighy (25 Jan 2011)

My offering.

Made from old recycled oak, complete with shakes, splits and worm holes. Hope they are acceptable LOL.
It is 7 1/2" diameter and 3 1/2" tall. Sanded to 400, sealed then sanded again to 1000. Finished with a hard carnuba wax 


 

 



Pete


----------



## dennisk (26 Jan 2011)

My bowl is made of Manitoba Maple burl(box elder) of which there is an abundance on the prairie. They were planted for decoration as well as windbreaks and now a lot of them are dying or need to be taken down. This comes from a bunch of trees I cut down at the local cemetery. The bowl is 13 cm in diameter and 5.5 cm high and a little over 1 mm thick. It is slightly translucent near any light. It is finished with lacquer. Very nice to turn and some of the figuring in these pieces is incredible.


----------



## Blister (26 Jan 2011)

Update 

44 Entrants 

32 have uploaded images ready for Judging

12 remain to upload this includes 3 that were unable to enter this month 

so 9 still to upload 

Cut off time for uploads is 10 PM tonight


----------



## cambournepete (26 Jan 2011)

Here's mine.
It Pau Amerello, approx 6" x 1.5" finished with several applications of Chestnut Woodwax 22 (no sanding sealer first).

<I tried using the white balance on the camera but that didn't do much and my flash doesn't work today >










<side view taken with the bowl on cardboard to show the shape of the foot, with otherwise disappeared into the blanket...>


----------



## ro (26 Jan 2011)

Ok:

Made from a spalted (well, rotten really) birch log found out on the forest.

Bowl is 7 inches across by 2.5 high, turned between centres with a bowl gouge then seasoned in the microwave and remounted to a glue block for sanding.

Sanded to 600 grit then sealed with shellac sanding sealer and oiled about 5 times with danish oil.


----------



## clk230 (26 Jan 2011)

here's my 1st ever bowl 5" x 2.5" , turned useing a face plate then a jam chuck sanded down with 320 then just a couple of coats of beeswax and buffed up.

not sure of the wood any ideas ??

thanks to Blister for organising 

best of luck to everyone Oscar


----------



## como (26 Jan 2011)

Ok, here's my entry, it's made from bubinga 220 x 55mm. Sanded upto 1000 grit, one coat of sanding sealer, de-nibbed with 000 wire wool and polished with Bison wax paste.


----------



## Wood spoiler (29 Jan 2011)

Reply added to bring it back to current topics


----------

